# Halloween at Toys R Us



## lyrical (Oct 2, 2010)

Angelique l'm gla d you went to toys r us l went as well and got a skellie for $6.99 l'm goign to sue him ina tombstone l'm making
.....I looked cheap as chips up and they are in country victoria 2hrs or so from me. Mildura is 7 hrs away...

I wanted to ask you are you making your halloween cards or did you find somewhere that is selling halloween cards in Australia l've looked everywhere


----------



## lyrical (Oct 2, 2010)

sorry for typos inthe above psot l've got a sore hand ...didnt realise until l posted it


----------



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

No problems, I've had my fair share of typos lol I'm making my cards, I don't think anywhere sells cards like they do overseas (e.g. the Hallmark sort of cards). I was considering a type of scrapbook approach but I think I have settled on a photo that I took and printing them off at the shop which only costs about 15c each if you leave them over night. Then glue them to some card that you can get from the craft section at newsagencies that or I could glue it over a Christmas card which is blank inside, I'm going to try both ways  I think I might have to make my own envelopes too if I can't find the colour I want. Have to get a little creative here lol Plus there's heaps of extras you can do or use such as stickers and webbing and craft punchers or confetti. So many options! 

angelique_nm


----------



## lyrical (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey we went into the Reject shop today and they've got decorations and also lollies (candy) for halloween big bags of body parts really cheap. Also little plastic pumpkins with marshmallows inside them. I got a skellie pirate to hang up for $6 ....it looks a little cheap and nasty but l dont mind at least they are stocking them..they had little reapers as well.

Also l wanted to tell you we recieved a Aldi catalogue in the letter box today for a sale that starts next Thurs 14th and they've got decorations and lollies (candy) as well and also led candles. And we went into a store called "Dusk " which sells candles and smelly stuff to burn and they've got little jar type containers which have a holder inside that is black and it has cutouts inthe shape of skellies or ghosts and they were only $7 and u burn a small candle or a tea light in them and when they burn the shape is reflected on the frosted outside. And Dusk had pumpkin candles and skulls as well and also had a decent sized skull candle that was black it was $25.

I'm so excited it seems to me that there is more stock around this year and mroe palces selling it.


----------



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh my ghoul! I love Aldi! They have the pumpkin string lights and cookie cutters, icecube trays and muffin pans! And Sniggles! Oh, I love them but I don't think they sell them anymore here. There's none of those stores in South Australia though :'( I've been stalking Dusk for a couple weeks trying to get the creepy tree with gravestones version of that candle holder but they let me put my name down for when/if they get some more in  I'm not sure if our local Reject Shop is stocking Halloween yet, I may just have to ask them again  Their latest catalogue ended today so it should hopefully be in the next one. We have a couple of discount stores here called Getta Bargain and Browse In who have a a good range of Halloween stock. This year even the local post office/newsagency had a whole heap of Halloween stuff. Does the Reject Shop have anything similar to Aldi like the baking stuff or the string lights?

angelique_nm


----------

